# Please help me understand



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

I have been searching the New York tri-state area for reputable Maltese breeders. The American Maltese Association only lists 2 breeders in New Jersey. Both breeders no longer show their dogs, and I don't even believe that one is still a member as she avoids the question. I have read all the posts here, and I am even more confused. I have been very spoiled by having the most wonderful, beautiful, kind, loving and sweet Maltese. My husband is downright against rescuing. After reading the posts here, I am not really clear if the breeders I have spoken with are ethical or honest. I did not have a positive experience speaking with a breeder in Pennsylvania, while some SM readers did. Can anyone clarify how to be sure the breeder is ethical? I would also be very grateful if anyone can recommend a breeder in the New York tri state area. Thanks so much.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Jill, You may have to look out of state. Many of us here have been fortunate enough to make arrangements to bring our pups home from a different state by either traveling to get them, or having the breeder make arrangements with a qualified courier service that travels with the dog. 

I do know that if I was able to have another pup, that I wouldn't hesitate to travel from NY to CA. Keep googling all the breeders on AMA etc and don't hesitate to ask if anyone here has a pup from a breeder you are interested in. If you find a breeder that is not on AMA, that does not mean they are not reputable and our breeders that follow SM will sure chime in if they think you are headed in the right direction. 

Good luck in your search!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if you contacted Joysimir (sp?) in Greensburg, PA (near Pittsburg) but I understand that she has beautiful little Malts. From what I understand, there are some on SM who have one of hers and love her Dogs.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I too had a difficult time finding breeders and rescues in the state of NJ & surrounding area. Unfortunately I didn't belong to SM at the time I was looking but am sure others here will be able to steer you the right way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

There are several "stickies" at the top of the Breeders forum that talk about how to tell if a breeder is ethical. You should take a look at the information there.


----------



## mauismom1 (May 21, 2015)

*Thank you*

Hi. I want to apologize for not thanking you earlier. I did not realize I missed your response. Yes, I did contact Josy from Joysmir. She is extremely nice. Her puppies are spoken for, excluding one that she is going to keep. Again, I am really sorry I didn't respond sooner. Thanks again for your suggestion. HaVE A GREAT WEEKEND.






Snuggle's Mom said:


> Not sure if you contacted Joysimir (sp?) in Greensburg, PA (near Pittsburg) but I understand that she has beautiful little Malts. From what I understand, there are some on SM who have one of hers and love her Dogs.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

You could also try Chrisman Puppies in PA where my Boo came from and several members here have pups from them. They are still showing in the Show circle.


----------

